# Pythagoras in stereo?



## Tornato (Aug 22, 2019)

I see that the chip has the outputs summed together. How difficult would it be to make this stereo? Instead of a mix it could be a dry on one side and effect on the other?


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 22, 2019)

You mean effect in output A and dry in output B?  Wire a buffered bypass:  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/unison-double-tracker-in-stereo-solved.534/#post-3043


----------



## Tornato (Aug 23, 2019)

Well that should be easy. Duh, Thanks!


----------



## Tornato (Aug 24, 2019)

I've got a pretty loud noise floor. Ideas? only with the effect.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 25, 2019)

Tornato said:


> I've got a pretty loud noise floor. Ideas? only with the effect.


Could be several things, including dirty power or a micro solder bridge, which are some of the more likely issues.


----------



## Tornato (Aug 26, 2019)

Just re-flowed solder, still noisy.


----------

